# Godin "HDR": What is it exactly?



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Just saw the HDR in a video tour of the Godin plant. It looks completely passive. Anyone familiar with it?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

A *Godin* guitar equipped with the new *High-Definition Revoicer *system is like having 2 sets of pickups in 1 *Godin *guitar. The *H.D.R.* augments and revoices the frequencies of each pickup, taking them to the next level of sonic clarity with a zero-hum, noiseless high-definition sound.

You can find this on the Godin site.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Sounds like ad copy not technical info, Steady. 

Is it active or passive?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Switches from active to passive if I understand it correctly. I believe it's the circuit that my Godin Progression has, and I REALLY like it.

Not new, btw, mine must be 10 years old.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Mooh said:


> Switches from active to passive if I understand it correctly. I believe it's the circuit that my Godin Progression has, and I REALLY like it.
> 
> Not new, btw, mine must be 10 years old.


Does it take battery? I am looking at the Montreal Premier Supreme online, and I can't see anywhere to insert a battery. 

In the video it seems to be presented as a couple of sealed potentiometers on a strip of printed circuit board with a alternative tone (capacitor??) available via a button switch. The main advantage being (according Alain Godin) a longlasting pot that has never felt the heat of soldering.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

KapnKrunch said:


> Sounds like ad copy not technical info, Steady.
> 
> Is it active or passive?


Ok, Steady, I see it clearly stated on the website that it is an "ACTIVE" preamp. Thanks guys.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

So fishman fluence basically?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

KapnKrunch said:


> Ok, Steady, I see it clearly stated on the website that it is an "ACTIVE" preamp. Thanks guys.


You're welcome. 

I do understand why it may have been a bit difficult for you to find the information. Godin's site has got all the information you would want but it can be difficult to find. They could do a much better job with the website design as could many others.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

KapnKrunch said:


> Does it take battery? I am looking at the Montreal Premier Supreme online, and I can't see anywhere to insert a battery.
> 
> In the video it seems to be presented as a couple of sealed potentiometers on a strip of printed circuit board with a alternative tone (capacitor??) available via a button switch. The main advantage being (according Alain Godin) a longlasting pot that has never felt the heat of soldering.


Yes to the battery. Here's a picture:


----------



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

If the battery dies you still can use the passive side of things with no consequence. Correct?


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

sillyak said:


> If the battery dies you still can use the passive side of things with no consequence. Correct?


Yes, for any active/passive I have ever seen. Mooh?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

sillyak said:


> If the battery dies you still can use the passive side of things with no consequence. Correct?


Sorry it's taken me so long to respond.

Yes, as long as the button isn't depressed. The button works as a kill switch with no battery.


----------

